# What test kit do you use??



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

which one do you guys use...some people say liquid is better but i think the test strips are accurate


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I use Aquarium pharmaceuticals because I see that brand more often hehe


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I USE LIQUID THE ONE I USE IS;
"A.P.FRESH WATER MASTER TEST KIT"
THAT A COMPLETE TEST KIT FOR FRESH WATER I LIKE IT.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I don't use eighter. I use the TetraTest for both fresh and marine aquariums.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I use a liquid test kit.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

with the A.P. liquid test kit , do you fill it up to the line that says DOC WELLFISH ??


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah I fill it to the line. Is that what your supposed to do hahah


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

LOL i think so


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

clean tube, fill to the line, add 5 drops, shake for 5 sec, let stay for 5 mins. A.P. Liquid are vert accurate and cheap test kits, Nitrite 180 tests for $8


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Today I purchased kits and some other stuff..

(1) Aquarium Pharmaceutcials Inc. AMMONIA NH3/NH4 Test Kit
(1) Aquarium Pharmaceutcials Inc. Deluxe ph Test kit (includes ph UP & ph Down)

(1) Aquarium Pharmaceutcials Inc. Nitrite Test Kit
(1) Aquarium Pharmaceutcials Inc. Nitrate Test kit

(1) Aquarium Pharmaceutcials Inc. AMMO-Lock 2

(1) Nutrafin Aqua PLUS Tap water conditioner

(1) Milk Carton of Aquarium Pharmaceutcials Inc. Aquarium Salt


----------

